

How to Make a Documentary About Sampling- Legally - frossie
http://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2010/03/how-to-make-a-documentary-about-sampling-legally/38189/

======
ebun
How atrocious is this: George Clinton got sued for sampling his own music. If
that's not a sign that the licensing system needs to be changed, I don't know
what is.

